# Small tool chest- No bottom?



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Working on a small tool chest 20"x14".

Was hoping to doing a small drawer on the bottom for chisels etc. Thought i could just cut off the front bottom two fingers and add the drawer. Then just put a piece of 1/8" ply above the drawer as the bottom. The drawer is only 2 1/8" tall.










Would this be a bad idea? The likely hood of me moving it much would not be much. Plus with the ammount of fingers i think it should remain plenty strong.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Seems like it could work, but how is the drawer supported?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know how you would be able to open it w/ the weight of the tool chest sitting on a flat surface. I would add runners or something. As it is drawn there is no clearance.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

There would be runners of course. I just haven't drawn them! Lol.

My main reason for doing this is it keeps everything "even". If i added a 1/2" bottom I would have to sacrifice another finger. Which would lessen the depth inside.

Bondo- There will be wooden slides and there will be some clearance for it to move.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

As drawn that configuration is plenty strong. That 1/8" ply is a good shear wall, but really doesn't need to be there. With those gorgeous G&G finger joints, the ply is really just a dust panel. I like this design!


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dark Lightning- Thank you. The 1/8" ply is mainly so i have a "base" for tools. The inside will be trimmed with 1/2" poplar to support a sliding tray(s) like on typical chests.

It's a shame i kind of just "winged" this. I won't have room for my large tenon saw inside. Unless instead of using the bottom drawer for chisels, i used it for my saw. i will decide later.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Small chest, no bottom could be misleading…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Kevin, really like the design. I'd just build it and see how it works. Can always make Toolbox 2.0 down the road!


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah thats what i figure Kevin! This is just a test for a chest i want to build for my son.


----------

